# XP erkennt meinen RAM nicht, ich schnalls nicht :(



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem:

Ich besitze 4GB 1066er Ram (4 x 1GB), die ich auf einem dfi x48 Board
eingebaut habe.
Im BIOS ist alles richtig eingestellt, der Takt auf 1066, Timings alle dem
Hersteller angepasst (5-5-5-16).
Das Bios zeigt beim Boot den gesamten Speicher an.

In Windows selber sagt mit die Systemsteuerung, dass ich nur 2GB RAM habe.
Everest zeigt mir an: 2Gb Ram, 800 (nicht 1066), aber listet direkt
darunter alle 4 Ramriegel mit korrekter Bezeichnung und Takt auf?!?

Ich vermute, die obere Angabe der 2 Gig werden auch nur aus der
Systemsteuerung kopiert.

CPU-Z Zeigt mir allerdings wieder den korrekten Wert, 4 Riegel mit 1066Mhz, und auch die korrekten Timings.

Nutzt mein XP (prof. 32bit) wirklich nur 2 Gig mit 400(800) Mhz?
Es sollte ja nun mindestens 3Gb anzeigen, was der Ram in anderen Systemen auch tut übrigens.
Aufgefallen ist es mir beim Streetfighter 4 Demo, denn dort wurden mir
nur 2 Gig angezeigt, allerdings wurde auch beim Prozessor nur der 
Standardtakt angezeigt, der sich von der CPU auslesen lässt,
die tatsächliche Übertaktung wurde nicht berücksichtigt...

Nu binnich mal gespannt ob da jemand was weiss, habe wirklich schon viel
gegoogled...!


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also ob es wirklich nur 2 GB sind, das kommt hier auf die Grafikkarte drauf an. Wenn du ein SLI System hast oder eine Karte mit sehr viel VRAM, also jenseits der 1 GB, dann sind die 2 GB schon realistisch.


----------



## busah (29. Juni 2009)

Ghostadmin ? Grafikkarte ? Mach ich jetzt nen Fehler oder Du ?

Also: Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch.

ERSTENS: Du benötigst für die vollen 4 GB ein 64 bit Betriebsystem wegen der Adressierung. unter 32 bit werden max 3 GB erkannt. 

ZWEITENS: es kommt öfter vor dass Mainboards mit diversen Chips, ich kenne es vom P35 Chip und diversen Asus Boards, dass der 1066 er Ram nicht mit 1066 MHZ laufen. Dazu gibt es auch mehrere Threads unter anderem Hardwareluxx. 
Das Problem liegt in aller Regel einfach in der Kompatibiliät Board und RAM. Du kannst versuchen im BIOS dein Ram quasi zu "übertakten" also von 800 MHZ die laufen auf einen höheren Wert, an Spannungen ect denken !! Ausführliche Berichte zu RAM Programmierung mittels Tools bitte evtl lesen und beachten, kann nämlich auch an der fehlerhaften Programmierung des RAM Riegels liegen. Des Weiteren danach beachten dass auch der CPU Takt in der Regel angehoben wird wenn ich RAM und mittels Teiler anhebe. Das uU im Bios regeln. Ist einfach eine Probiersache. Vorsicht jedoch mit Spannungen ! Falls die zu hoch sind werden Riegel schnell defekt.

DRITTENS: Unter Vista gibt es im Start Menu in der MSconfig eine erweiterte Option, die man einstellen muss um maximal Ram zu nutzen. da muss ein Haken gesetzt werden bzw der Ram eingestellt werden. Weiss allerdings nicht (mehr) ob in XP dasselbe möglich ist bzw wie und wo. 
VIERTENS: Tip: Das was im task Manager als Physikalischer Speicher angezeigt wird wird auch aktuell genutzt !!


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

Ja Grafikkarte?
Die hat auch einen RAM und der RAM muss auch adressiert werden.
Und wenn er ne Grafikkarte mit 2 GB VRAM hat dann sind schon mal 2 GB vom tatsächlichen RAM weg. Dazu kommt dann eben noch der Rest für die anderen Adressblöche.


----------



## busah (29. Juni 2009)

trotzdem muss der tatsächlich physikalisch adressierbare RAM im Task Manager angezeigt werden. Also was da steht ist auch installiert und erkannt worden und kann genutzt werden, ob Gra Ka davon saugt oder net.

Gruss


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ob es wirklich nur 2 GB sind, das kommt hier auf die Grafikkarte drauf an. Wenn du ein SLI System hast oder eine Karte mit sehr viel VRAM, also jenseits der 1 GB, dann sind die 2 GB schon realistisch.


 
Habe eine 4870 x2 mit 2 gig ram, aber sollte der Ram auf dem MB nicht trotzdem in der Systemsteuerung korrekt abgezeigt werden? (zumindest die 3,xx gig die ich mit meiner 4780 512 mb noch hatte...oh...moment mal...oho!!!...aber trotzdem!)

@busah: 
zu 1) ich weiss, aber der ram wird auf allen anderen systemen in meinem haus mit 3 gig in xp angezeigt, nur bei meinem rechner mit der x2 karte nicht.

zu 2) wie in meinem ersten beitrag erwähnt, erkennt das board die 4 riegel korrekt und mit den richtigen timings und takt (1066, 5-5-5-16), beim boot kann ich das sehr schön sehen und auch cpu-z 1.51 zeigt mir die korrekten werte unter windows, nur die win systemsteuerung zeigt 2gig, everest zeigt mir bei system 2 gig, aber listet darunter alle 4 riegel mit korrekten angaben auf.

zu 3) nutze ja xp, der trick ist mir bekannt, ändert ja aber nichts an der angezeigten ram grösse sondern nur an dessen nutzung, oder irre ich mich da?

zu 4) habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht geschaut, kann ich erst heute abend tun 

danke trotzdem schonmal für den input! bin sehr offen für neue anregungen!


----------



## busah (29. Juni 2009)

Zu zweitens: Das ist der wichtigste Punkt ! Sch... auf Tools. Tools zeigen teilweise an was sie wollen, PC Wizard, Everest, etc pp. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass es da sehr oft zu Anzeigefehlern, bzw zu Ablesefehlern kommt, weil die Bezeichnungen von Tool zu Tool unterscheidlich sind. Ist eine gute Sache grade Everest oder Sandra oder auch PC Wizard, aber wie gesagt, auf dem RM Sektor gibts oft Probleme, versuch mal die Riegel nacheinander zu stecken, erst zwei GB auf zwei Bänken, dann EINER dazu und wieder neustart. NICHT IM LAUFENDEN Betrieb, aber das muss Ich Dir ja nicht sagen ))

dann schau mal ob die 3 erkannt werden. wenn Du sowieso nur 3 nutzen kannst dann reichen übrigens ja auch 3  versuche im BIOS die Standard Einstellung zu wählen und das Ganze mit 800 Mhz laufen zu lassen. dann melde Dich nochmal obs gepasst hat. Wichtig ist der TASK MAnager !

Gruss


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

das is doch garnicht das problem!! 

mein ram wird nur von XP nicht erkannt.
im bios ist bereits alles eingestellt und es erkennt alles komplett korrekt!
es laufen 4gb ram mit 1066mhz und den timings 5-5-5-16.

die von dir erwähnten tauschversuche hab ich alle hinter mir,
leider ohne erfolg, im bios wird, egal mit welcher reihenfolge, immer alles richtig erkannt, auch wenn ich nur 1,2 oder 3 riegel reinmache,
in xp leider immer nur 2Gb.

NUR die systemsteuerung erkennt das nicht... 

Taskmanager hab ich wie gesagt noch nich gechecked, das wird heut abend das erste sein...


----------



## DrSin (29. Juni 2009)

wenn du eine uralt graka hast, am besten pci mit 2 oder 4 mb ram bau die mal ein und du wirst sehen das es an der hohen ram größe der Grafikkarte liegt.
Denn dann wirst du wahrscheinlich die 3,2GB Ram haben.
XP kann einfach nicht mehr andressieren udn zeigt deine "fehlenden" 2 GB nicht an, das ist ganz normal.

Edit:

Hier kannst du es sogar noch genauer nachlesen:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=377902


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

DAS is die antwort die ich hören wollte!

vielen vielen dank, ich hab mich schon für so schlau gehalten aber das wusste ich noch nich!

danke an alle für die mühe!


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

Hier brauchst ein 64bit OS, warum hast du dir das eigentlich noch nicht gekauft?
Bei der Ausstattung sollte das doch ein leichtes sein!
Dann klappts auch mitm Speicher...


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

naja die grossen alternativen hab ich nicht..

vista: will ich nicht nutzen, weil es nicht mit meinem NAS funktioniert.
win7: siehe vista
xp64: verliert in nahezu allen benchmarks (games) gegen 32bit, mehr ram hin oder her...
linux 64bit: läuf cod nich drauf 

also muss ich, hauptsächlich wegen des NAS, erstmal bei xp32 bleiben.


----------



## Lexx (29. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hast du irgendwann mal irgendwo in den Organen (reg, ini, ...) deines Betriebssystems herumge..pfuscht.. und kannst dich jetzt nicht mehr erinnern.. 
Schon mal mit einer testweisen zweiten XP-Installation versucht.. ?


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

das system ist 3 wochen alt und noch nahezu unbefummelt 
leider hab ich nicht von anfang an drauf geachtet, werde nachher einfach meine alte graka einbauen und schauen ob die theorien deiner vorredner stimmen, gehe aber fast davon aus!


----------



## busah (29. Juni 2009)

also wenns daran liegt bin ich überrascht und zolle Respekt dem Mitteiler.


----------



## Memphis11 (29. Juni 2009)

da ich gerade eben meine alten 2GB samsung ram(5300 CL5) gegen 4GB kingston hyperX(6400 CL4) ausgetauscht habe und auch noch Win XP 32 bit benutze, kann ich dir das bestätigen das es was mit dem grafikkarten vram zu tun hat, ich benutze eine 8800GT mit 512MB und habe nun 3,25 GB arbeitsspeicher zu verfügung, ich denke mal mit einer grafikkarte mit 256 MB, würde ich auf 3,5 kommen.


----------



## DrSin (29. Juni 2009)

wieso geht dein nas nicht wenn du vista nutzt? hab ich ja noch nie gehört... hab 3 stück hier von allerlei marken und hab keine probleme


----------



## copi (29. Juni 2009)

Habe ein Synology NAS, dateizugriff per samba funktioniert nicht, bekannter fehler...


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Juni 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> also ob es wirklich nur 2 GB sind, das kommt hier auf die Grafikkarte drauf an.



Ich glaub langsam, dass hier technischer Schabernack erzählt wird.

Erstmal haben Haupt-RAM und Grafik-RAM keinerlei Gemeinsamkeit (Villeicht einzig die Herstellertechnologie...)
Jetzt überlegen wir mal, wo die jeweiligen RAM-Typen drangedrahtet werden.

Der Haupt-RAM wird vom Prozessor (Athlon 64/Phenom/i7) bzw von der Northbridge (Athlon XP/Pentium/Core Duo/Quad) verwaltet.
Der Grafik-RAM vom Grafikprozessor.

Immer noch keine Gemeinsamkeit zu finden.
Villeicht in der Verwaltung?
Der Haupt-RAM wird vom OS-Kernel verwaltet bzw vergeben. Siehe DMA.
Der Grafik-RAM steht alleine dem Grafikprozessor zur Verfügung, der bestenfalls vom Treiber der Grafikkarte verwaltet wird. Der OS-Kernel bzw der Hauptprozessor bekommen den Grafik-RAM überhaupt nicht zu Gesicht.

Der Grafikprozessor bekommt höchstens mal den Haupt-RAM zu Gesicht, wenn der eigene Grafik-RAM überfüllt ist, dann aber über DMA.

Kleines Beispiel:

Habe einen Athlon64 S.939 4GB RAM mit 2x 2900XTX 2x1GB
Angezeigt unter XP x86 werden 2,75GB

Habe in der Konfiguration die beiden 2900XTX rausgeschmissen und eine Matrox 4MB PCI eingebaut.
Ratet mal.
Danach hatte ich keine 3,75 bzw 4,75GB stehen, sondern ebenfalls 2,75GB...

Fazit:

Die erkannte Gesamtgröße unter einem x86-OS ist daher vom Chipsatz abhängig. Das liegt daran, dass x86 alias 32Bit maximal 4GB adressieren kann. 

Aber um installierte (oder Onboard) Hardware ansprechen zu können und damals 4GB-RAM riesige unbezahlbare Mengen waren, hat man die oberen DMA-Adressen der Pheripherie vermacht, damit man diesen Geräten irgendwie Daten zukommen lassen konnte. 
Da diese adressierten DMA-Zugriffe nun von der Hardware genutzt werden, können diese Adressen nicht mehr dem Hauptspeicher ansprechen.

Eine Lösung liegt in PAE, wo diese DMA-Addressierung über 36-Bit abgewickelt werden und somit die Hardware-DMA-Addressierung weiter nach hinten geschoben ist. 
Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass hierbei Microsoft den Riegel vorschiebt, dadurch mehr RAM für x86-OS´es zu nutzen. Es gibt bestimmte x86 Server-Versionen, denen es gestattet ist sogar 64GB zu addressieren (Win 2008 Server Enterprise Edition 32Bit)

Bei einem x64-OS liegen die Adressen demnach weit höher, denn x64 kann mehrere Terabyte adressieren. Später, wenn einige Terabyte RAM bezahlbar werden, werden wir wieder an die gleiche Grenze stoßen, die aus heutiger Sicht unerreichbar ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Juni 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Eine Lösung liegt in PAE, wo diese DMA-Addressierung über 36-Bit abgewickelt werden und somit die Hardware-DMA-Addressierung weiter nach hinten geschoben ist.
> Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass hierbei Microsoft den Riegel vorschiebt, dadurch mehr RAM für x86-OS´es zu nutzen. Es gibt bestimmte x86 Server-Versionen, denen es gestattet ist sogar 64GB zu addressieren (Win 2008 Server Enterprise Edition 32Bit).


PAE zu nutzen, kann auch zu Schwierigkeiten und Instabilitäten führen. So stürzt ausgerechnet GTA IV bei aktiviertem PAE unter XP x86 ab, jedenfalls in der Kaufversion.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (29. Juni 2009)

da war doch mal son artikel  in der pcgh vom märz oder so.
da stand was davon, dass das betriebssystem den gesamten speicher verwaltet, also auch den ram der graka. der grafikspeicher wird in den hauptspeicher gemappt und dadurch geht beim 32 bit OS etwas "verloren"
falls n fachlicher fehler drin is sorry.
also dürfte ghostadmin und die anderen die das geschrieben haben schon recht haben
gruß


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Juni 2009)

So ganz kann das auch nicht stimmen. Hab eine 8800GTX mit 0,75GB Vram drin, aber XP x86 zeigt mit 3,5GB Ram an.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Juni 2009)

-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> dass das betriebssystem den gesamten speicher verwaltet, also auch den ram der graka. der grafikspeicher wird in den hauptspeicher gemappt und dadurch geht beim 32 bit OS etwas "verloren"



Das wäre ja ein immenser Verwaltungsaufwand, den das OS betreiben müsste...

Voralledem, wenn das OS mal zufällig in Games die RAM´s verwechselt, what für Leistungseinbußen...

Wie im letzten ausführlichen Post gepostet, (wer es gelesen hat) ich habe 2GB Grafik-RAM durch 4MB Grafik-RAM ersetzt. Es ist nicht mehr nutzbarer Hauptspeicher geworden. Es blieb in beiden fällen 2,75GB.

Wenn das OS für das Ummapppen der RAM´s zuständig wäre, würden ja überall mit gleicher GraKa die gleichen Mengen zur Verfügung stehen. Dem ist ebenfalls nicht so.

Es kommt wirklich auf den Chipsatz an, wieviele DMA-Adressen das Board für vorhandene bzw noch nachrüstbare Hardware zur Kommunikation braucht...


----------



## busah (30. Juni 2009)

Danke dass ich Recht hatte


----------



## CheGuarana (30. Juni 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> wenn du eine uralt graka hast, am besten pci mit 2 oder 4 mb ram bau die mal ein und du wirst sehen das es an der hohen ram größe der Grafikkarte liegt.
> Denn dann wirst du wahrscheinlich die 3,2GB Ram haben.
> XP kann einfach nicht mehr andressieren udn zeigt deine "fehlenden" 2 GB nicht an, das ist ganz normal.
> 
> ...



0o - 2 oder 4 MB?!

@alle anderen: Ich hatte ähnliches Problen, mit meiner 3870X2 damals.
Als ich bemerkt, was für einen geschwindigkeits zuwachs bekam als ich Vista 64bit aufspielte, blieb ich dabei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Erstmal haben Haupt-RAM und Grafik-RAM keinerlei Gemeinsamkeit (Villeicht einzig die Herstellertechnologie...)
> Jetzt überlegen wir mal, wo die jeweiligen RAM-Typen drangedrahtet werden.


Das ist doch völlig egal, wo das dran klemmt, Fakt ist doch, das jedes Gerät im System von der CPU adressiert werden muss und der Adressraum ist nun mal nur 4GiB 'groß', von dem sich schon einen nicht unerheblichen Teil das OS krallt.


bschicht86 schrieb:


> Der Haupt-RAM wird vom Prozessor (Athlon 64/Phenom/i7) bzw von der Northbridge (Athlon XP/Pentium/Core Duo/Quad) verwaltet.
> Der Grafik-RAM vom Grafikprozessor.


Falsch, denn auch die CPU muss auf den Grafikspeicher zugreifen können und wissen, wieviel davon vorhanden ist and so on...



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Eine Lösung liegt in PAE, wo diese DMA-Addressierung über 36-Bit abgewickelt werden und somit die Hardware-DMA-Addressierung weiter nach hinten geschoben ist.


Wer PAE als Lösung verkauft, hat keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert, sorry, aber beschäftige dich mal etwas damit.
Kurzum: PAE ist einfach nur Mist, Müll und Schrott.
Entsprechend nutzt das auch wirklich NIEMAND, der das nicht unbedingt wirklich musste...



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass hierbei Microsoft den Riegel vorschiebt, dadurch mehr RAM für x86-OS´es zu nutzen. Es gibt bestimmte x86 Server-Versionen, denen es gestattet ist sogar 64GB zu addressieren (Win 2008 Server Enterprise Edition 32Bit)


Nicht nur M$ 
Auch die Programme.
Ganz ab davon ist PAE wirklich nicht gut und kostet u.A. 'ne Menge Performance...



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Bei einem x64-OS liegen die Adressen demnach weit höher, denn x64 kann mehrere Terabyte adressieren.


Richtig und warum?!

Richtig, weil der Adressraum 36bit bis 48bit, je nach CPU, groß ist und nicht mehr 'nur' 32bit aka 4GiB adressiert werden können.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Später, wenn einige Terabyte RAM bezahlbar werden, werden wir wieder an die gleiche Grenze stoßen, die aus heutiger Sicht unerreichbar ist.


Wird noch lange dauern, denn keine CPU nutzt einen 64bit Adressraum...

18446744073709551616 Bytes können adressiert werden, oder 17592186044416 Mebibytes, 
16777216 TiB
16384 PiB
16 EiB

Sollte für die nächste Zeit reichen, meinst nicht auch?

Und zum Abschluss:
3DCenter Forum - Unterschied Adressraum vs Arbeits/Virtueller Speicher



Birdy84 schrieb:


> So ganz kann das auch nicht stimmen. Hab eine 8800GTX mit 0,75GB Vram drin, aber XP x86 zeigt mit 3,5GB Ram an.


Richtig, weil die Grafikkartenhersteller Pagen, sprich es wird nur ein Teil des Speichers für die CPU sichtbar eingeblendet.
Deswegen haben (AFAIR) 512MiB Karten auch so lang auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## copi (30. Juni 2009)

poar ihr verwirrt mich 

ich hatte leider keine gelegenheit, es gestern abend zu testen,
aber HEUTE wirds getestet, und dann bekommt ihr screenshots vorher/nachher...

ich hoffe nur das problem löst sich dann, is ja immerhin meins


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Juni 2009)

copi schrieb:


> aber HEUTE wirds getestet, und dann bekommt ihr screenshots vorher/nachher...



Ich will es jetzt nocheinmal zum Dritten mal schreiben:

Ich habe eine GraKa mit 1024MB VRam gegen eine mit 4MB VRAM ersetzt. Es hat sich NIX geändert...

@Stefan Payne

Wieder so ein Thema, worüber man sich lange zutexten kann. Wollen wir nicht gleich auslosen, wer bei M$ anruft und nach der Lösung fragt???




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist doch völlig egal, wo das dran klemmt, Fakt ist doch, das jedes Gerät im System von der CPU adressiert werden muss und der Adressraum ist nun mal nur 4GiB 'groß', von dem sich schon einen nicht unerheblichen Teil das OS krallt.



 Das OS krallt sich garnix, es Verwaltet nur den gesamten Adressbereich.
Schonmal im Gerätemanger auf "Ressourcen nach Typ" geschaltet? Dort findest du die 4294967295 Byte wieder. Und dort kannst du auch sehen, welches Gerät welchen Adressbereich zugewiesen bekommt.

Auch habe ich dummerweise bei der Arbeitsspeicheradressierung im Gerätemanager keinen Unterschied zwischen einer 2900XT mit 512MB und 1024MB festgestellt. Das würde dann heissen, dass diese Adressierung nur der CPU zeigt, wohin die Grafikdaten gesendet werden sollen. (Adressregister  zwischen CPU und GPU und demnach nicht zwischen CPU und VRAM)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Falsch, denn auch die CPU muss auf den Grafikspeicher zugreifen können und wissen, wieviel davon vorhanden ist and so on...



Ich denke mal, das bekommt die GPU und der dazugehörige Treiber selbst hin. Logischerweise wäre es ein riesen Verwaltungsaufwand, wenn die GPU die Rohtexturen der CPU übergibt, die dann wiederum diese Daten in den VRAM der Grafikkarte einlagert. Wer die Speicheradressregister kontrolliert, bekommt eben auch die Daten.
Wenn dann der VRAM überläuft, schickt die GraKa die Rohtexturen über die Adressregister zur CPU, die dann wiederum das Einlagern in den Haupt-RAM übernimmt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wer PAE als Lösung verkauft, hat keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert, sorry, aber beschäftige dich mal etwas damit.
> Kurzum: PAE ist einfach nur Mist, Müll und Schrott.
> Entsprechend nutzt das auch wirklich NIEMAND, der das nicht unbedingt wirklich musste...



OK, aber zufällig weiss ich, wie es funzt. Ich find es nur doof, etwas als Müll abzutun, was in manchen M$-Serverversionen Verwendung findet, dementsprechend funzt und dadurch mehr als 4Gig RAM zur Verfügung stehen. 
Ausserdem funzt es höchstwarscheinlich unter den übrigen 32-Bittrigen OS von M$ nicht, weil M$ es nicht wollte, dass man mehr RAM zur Verfügung hat. Denn dass es geht, zeigen ja die gewissen Serverversionen.


So, zum eigentlichen Teil meines Postings.
*Ich hoffe, dass ich es später nicht nochmal schreiben muss*, weil villeicht der eine oder andere zu Faul ist, lange Postings zu lesen...

Meine Behauptung: Die tatsächliche verfügbare Arbeitsspeichergröße unter einem M$ 32-Bit OS ist fest im Chipsatz verdrahtet.

Für alle, die wissen wie man "Memory Hohle Remapping" im BIOS ändert und wie man mit dem Gerätemanager umgeht, können es selbst mal ausprobieren.

Habe es selbst mit 3 Rechnern ausprobiert. 
Rechner 1:M3A32-MVP mit 4GB RAM
Rechner 2:A8R32-MVP mit 4GB RAM und
Rechner 3:A8R32-MVP mit 2GB RAM

Wenn jetzt mal probehalber die Option "Memory Hohle Remapping" im BIOS Deaktiviert wird, bekommt man im BIOS-Post-Screen die noch verfügbare Menge RAM für 32-Bittrige OS zu sehen:

Rechner 1:2560MB (Installed Memory 4096MB) 
Rechner 2:2816MB (Installed Memory 4096MB) 
Rechner 3:2048MB (Installed Memory 2048MB) 

Rechnet man diese erst angezeigte Menge durch 1,024, kommt man exakt auf die angezeigte Größe unter Windows.
Die 1,024 kommen daher, wei das BIOS in MB anzeigt, Windows aber in GB.

Rechner 1:2,5GB
Rechner 2:2,75GB
Rechner 3:2,0GB

Jetzt schaut mal alle in den Gerätemanager. Sucht mal unter Systemgeräte die Systemplatine. Weiter gehts in die Ressourcen-Kartei.
Jetzt nehmt den Arbeitsspeicherbereich 00100000 in Hex, bildet die Differenz beider Werte in einer Zeile und wandelt die Differenz in Dezimal um. 

Rechner 1: 2683305983 (Byte)
Rechner 2: 2951741439
Rechner 3: 2146566143

Weil diese Werte in Byte angegeben sind, rechnen wir den Wert 2 mal durch 1024
Jetzt müsste sich der etwaige Wert zeigen, der in BIOS ohne "Memory Hohle Remapping" angezeigt wird.

Rechner 1: 2.558 (MByte)
Rechner 2: 2.814
Rechner 3: 2.047

Da man diesen Bereich unter Windows nicht ändern kann, ist das die im Chipsatz hinterlegte Maximalgröße für 32-Bittrige Adressierung des Arbeitsspeichers.
Wie man aus dem Geräte-Manager entnehmen kann, sind die restlichen Bereiche Reserviert oder jeweiliger Hardware zugeordnet.

Auch wird sich dieser Berich nicht ändern, wenn man andere GraKa´s mit mehr oder weniger Speicher verbaut.

Eine Darstellung zur Erklärung sind hierbei SCSI oder SATA bzw SAS-Controller mit eigenem Co-Prozessor und steckbarem oder nicht-steckbarem RAM. Logischerweise wird dieser RAM nicht der Haupt-CPU unterstellt, sondern verbleibt Verwaltungstechnisch beim Co-Prozessor der Controllerkarte. Dieser Controller bekommt vom Chipsatz zwar Arbeitsspeicherbereiche zugeordnet, die dienen aber der Kommunikation beider Prozessoren.

Bei Grafikkarten das gleiche Prinzip.


----------



## busah (1. Juli 2009)

Es ist scheiss EGAL wieviel VRAM die GraKA hat !! Es MÜSSEN im Task Manager die aktuell installierten und nutzbaren Riegel in der vorhandenen Größe angezeigt werden. Wenn die Gra Ka davon was abzweigt dann wird dies im Task Manager sichtbar durch die Auslastungsgrafik !


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Juli 2009)

@bschicht86:
Danke für Deinen Beitrag! Deswegen lese ich hier im Forum so viel Schrott mit, damit ich ab und zu intelligente Perlen aufsammle.^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das OS krallt sich garnix, es Verwaltet nur den gesamten Adressbereich.


Falsch, es reserviert sich etwa 512MiB, zusammen mit dem PCI.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das bekommt die GPU und der dazugehörige Treiber selbst hin. Logischerweise wäre es ein riesen Verwaltungsaufwand, wenn die GPU die Rohtexturen der CPU übergibt, die dann wiederum diese Daten in den VRAM der Grafikkarte einlagert. Wer die Speicheradressregister kontrolliert, bekommt eben auch die Daten.
> Wenn dann der VRAM überläuft, schickt die GraKa die Rohtexturen über die Adressregister zur CPU, die dann wiederum das Einlagern in den Haupt-RAM übernimmt.


Du sollst nicht denken/vermuten oder glauben sondern wissen, glauben kannst in der Kirche, hier ist der falsche Platz dafür.

Wie dem auch sei, der Grafikspeicher muss auch von der CPU *adressiert* werden, ob sie nun direkt darauf zugreifen kann oder nicht, spielt keine rolle.

Und hier noch ein Posting vom Demirug (dürfte einer derer sein, die Battleforge zu verantworten haben)


Demirug schrieb:


> BlackBirdSR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frage:
> ...






bschicht86 schrieb:


> OK, aber zufällig weiss ich, wie es funzt. Ich find es nur doof, etwas als Müll abzutun, was in manchen M$-Serverversionen Verwendung findet, dementsprechend funzt und dadurch mehr als 4Gig RAM zur Verfügung stehen.


Anscheinend weißt du es nicht, sonst würdest du nicht sagen, das PAE toll ist und "Probleme löst"!

Seltsamerweise sind nämlich die Leute, die wirklich was damit zu tun haben und denen ich auch glaube, das sie Wissen, was sie schreiben, ganz anderer Meinung.
Die halten PAE nämlich wirklich für Müll!

Eben weil man wieder diesen Mist von segmentiertem Speicher hat (na, woran erinnert uns das?? RICHTIG EMS/XMS unter DOS! alles schön fein säuberlich in 64kiB Häppchen verpackt)


bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ausserdem funzt es höchstwarscheinlich unter den übrigen 32-Bittrigen OS von M$ nicht, weil M$ es nicht wollte, dass man mehr RAM zur Verfügung hat. Denn dass es geht, zeigen ja die gewissen Serverversionen.


Ach, du vermutest schon wieder??

Was hälst du davon, das M$ keinen Nutzen sah, das auch für Consumer zu nutzen?
Was hälst von der Theorie, das M$ gebeten wurde, das nicht in den Consumer Versionen zu nutzen??

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: Nenne doch mal bitte 5 Applikationen, die auch PAE nutzen!
Aber nur welche, die auch einen Nutzen für Consumer haben, in irgendeiner Weise.
Also keine Datenbanken und ähnlichem...

Und wo wir gerad mal dabei sind, zitiere ich mal den Zeckensack, da du ja den Link nicht angeschaut hast:


zeckensack schrieb:


> PAE erlaubt tatsächlich 36 Bit _physikalische_ Adressen. Allerdings ist PAE einfach nur *******. Es funktioniert genauso wie EMS. Zeiger (=virtuelle Adressen) sind nach wie vor nur 32 Bit breit. Um den gesamten Speicher adressieren zu können werden Speicherbänke an bestimmten Adressen innerhalb des üblichen 32-Bit-Umfangs eingeblendet. Dh um auf bestimmten "hohen" Speicher zugreifen zu können, _muss_ erst anderer "hoher" Speicher ausgeblendet werden, und entzieht sich somit dem Zugriff, bis er irgendwann später evtl wieder eingeblendet wird. Auch das Wiederfinden von Daten wird kompliziert, schließlich reicht nun nicht mehr ein einfacher Zeiger um Zugriff zu bekommen ... es muss wie bereits erwähnt erstmal die korrekte Bank virtuell eingeblendet werden, sonst landet man sonstwo.
> 
> _"Wo kämen wir denn da hin?!"_
> 
> ...


der direktlink zu seinem ganzen Posting

Und bevor du anfängst zu behaupten, das er nicht wisse, wovon er spreche, verweise ich mal auf seinen Glide Wrapper




bschicht86 schrieb:


> So, zum eigentlichen Teil meines Postings.
> *Ich hoffe, dass ich es später nicht nochmal schreiben muss*, weil villeicht der eine oder andere zu Faul ist, lange Postings zu lesen...


Und ich hoffe, das du mal die Links anclickst, die ich verlinke, da hätt nämlich alles drin gestanden, was man zu dem Theman wissen müsste (deswegen hab ich damals den Thread ja auch erstellt, damit ich was hab, auf das ich verweisen kann, wenn dieses Thema mal wieder angeschnitten wird bzw jemand behauptet, das 32bit ja völlig ausreichend wären)



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Meine Behauptung: Die tatsächliche verfügbare Arbeitsspeichergröße unter einem M$ 32-Bit OS ist fest im Chipsatz verdrahtet.


...ist aber völlig falsch, siehe was ich geschrieben hab.
Es hängt viel mehr mit den verbauten Komponenten zusammen, je mehr drin ist, desto weniger Adressraum steht zur Verfügung und desto weniger Speicher kann vom übrig gebliebenen Adressraum adressiert werden.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Für alle, die wissen wie man "Memory Hohle Remapping" im BIOS ändert und wie man mit dem Gerätemanager umgeht, können es selbst mal ausprobieren.


Es heißt nur Memory Remapping und macht genau das, was der Name sagt!
Es mapt den Bereich, der für den PCI Bus vorgesehen wurde, auf einen anderen Bereich, dahin wo es nicht weiter stört.

Sowas hatten wir aber doch schon mal, oder?
Richtig, hatten wir, damals bei den ersten 32bit Systemen mit dem ISA Bus, da gabs dann auch bei 16MiB ein 'Loch'...
Viele alte Rechner damit haben eine Option dafür im BIOS...


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> @bschicht86:
> Danke für Deinen Beitrag! Deswegen lese ich hier im Forum so viel Schrott mit, damit ich ab und zu intelligente Perlen aufsammle.^^



Du solltest dich lieber bei Stefan bedanken..
Der hat jetzt endlich mal Klarheit in dieses Wirrwar von Vermutungen gebracht


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Juli 2009)

Oh, Stefan Payne hat die besseren Antworten, wo bschicht nur Behauptungen aufstelllt. Allerdings finde ich es bei seinen Beitrag in diesem Fred schade, dass er seinen Wissensvorsprung mit platten Umgangston selbst abwertet.

Für mich ist ein Forum durchaus ein Platz, wo man denken, vermuten, glauben darf, wenn man das offen zugibt. Selbst Falsches darf man schreiben (weil man das oft erst durch "richtige" Antworten erkennt).


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Oh, Stefan Payne hat die besseren Antworten, wo bschicht nur Behauptungen aufstelllt. Allerdings finde ich es bei seinen Beitrag in diesem Fred schade, dass er seinen Wissensvorsprung mit platten Umgangston selbst abwertet.


Sorry.

Aber mir geht es immer ziemlich aufn Keks, wenn ich schon Links einbringe, die alle offenen Fragen eigentlich klären, nicht genutzt werden.
Wie eben den Link zu dem Adressraumthread zum 3DCenter, den ich ja, wie schon erwähnt, gerade für solche Fragen erstellt hab, damit alle Fragen/Antworten in diesem einem Thread zu finden sind...



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Forum durchaus ein Platz, wo man denken, vermuten, glauben darf, wenn man das offen zugibt. Selbst Falsches darf man schreiben (weil man das oft erst durch "richtige" Antworten erkennt).


Durchaus, aber sollte man dann nicht die Vermutungen, die man hat, als Frage formulieren und, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist, nachbohren?

Und eben genau das ist der kleine oder feine Unterschied.
Klar, man kann nicht alles wissen, aber wenn man etwas nicht weiß, sollte man wissen, wo man nachschlagen könnte oder wen man fragen könnte.

Im Zweifel ists halt Wikipedia, bzw besser das englische.

Noch was zu PAE:
Bei einem 32bit Prozessor kann man (logischerweise) nur 2³² adressieren (ergibt 4GiB), da Adressbus und so weiter 32bittig ausgelegt ist.
Da wir hier keine Zwitter aus 64bit und 32bit Prozessoren haben, wie es z.B. der i8086 war (2 hoch 16 = 64kiB), der schon einen 20bit breiten Adressbus hatte (entsprechend konnte der 1MiB adressieren), beim i80286 wurde das auf 24bit (16MiB gesamt) erweitert.

PAE macht nichts anderes als diesen Adressraum aufzuteilen, sprich bei 16GiB Hauptspeicher mit PAE hätte man jedesmal 4GiB aus den 16.
Wenn man auf einen anderen, 4GiB großen Teil, zugreifen möchte, muss man erstmal den Inhalt 'wegschreiben' -> Register sichern and so on, dann muss alles auf den 'neuen 4GiB Happen' vorbereitet werden.

Von daher ist das keine wirkliche Alternative zu einem echten, flachen Adressraum, der ja nicht ohne Grund (i386 Protected Mode) eingeführt wurde und eigentlich nur Vorteile hat, gegenüber der segmentierten Adressierung...

Kurzum: nur weil es auf dem Papier gut klingt, heißt das nicht, das es auch wirklich gut ist und/oder was taugt.
PAE ist in der Theorie ganz nett, in der Praxis aber unbrauchbar, jeder, der das nicht wirklich unbedingt nutzen muss, wird darum einen ganz großen Bogen machen...

Entsprechend gibt es nicht mal im Professionellem Umfang, wirklich viele Anwendungen, die PAE unterstützen.
Mir wäre jetzt kein im freien handel erhätliches Programm bekannt, das PAE unterstütz oder gar nutzt...


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Forum durchaus ein Platz, wo man denken, vermuten, glauben darf, wenn man das offen zugibt. Selbst Falsches darf man schreiben (weil man das oft erst durch "richtige" Antworten erkennt).





ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du solltest dich lieber bei Stefan bedanken..
> Der hat jetzt endlich mal Klarheit in dieses Wirrwar von Vermutungen gebracht



Jo, Danke @Stefan Payne, habe jetzt ein paar mehr Zusammenhänge erkannt...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht denken/vermuten oder glauben sondern wissen, glauben kannst in der Kirche, hier ist der falsche Platz dafür.



Das mag daran liegen, dass ich noch etwas überlegter meine Erkenntnisse ausplaudere...... und es sich so in Textform äussert...

Weiter im Text. Da ich jetzt etwas mehr verstanden habe, wird der Rest nur noch (notwendige) Formsache sein.



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Meine Behauptung: Die tatsächliche verfügbare Arbeitsspeichergröße unter einem M$ 32-Bit OS ist fest im Chipsatz verdrahtet.





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es hängt viel mehr mit den verbauten Komponenten zusammen, je mehr drin ist, desto weniger Adressraum steht zur Verfügung und desto weniger Speicher kann vom übrig gebliebenen Adressraum adressiert werden.





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Falsch, es reserviert sich etwa 512MiB, zusammen mit dem PCI.





			
				StefanV schrieb:
			
		

> dazu kommt, das ein Teil des Adressraums vom OS beschlagnahmt wird, 512MiB gehen für die Adressierung des PCI Busses drauf



Ich glaub, diese Sätze laufen auf das gleiche heraus.
Der Boardhersteller weiss, was er für Hardware fest aufs Board verlötet. Diese müssen dementsprechend in den Adressraum gequetscht werden. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass mancher 2,5GB, 2,75GB, 3GB, oder nur 2GB unter einem 32-Bittrigen OS zur Verfügung hat.
Das OS krallt sich diese 512MB nicht, sondern der Chipsatz sieht vor, für eventuelle Aufrüstoptionen diesen Bereich freizuhalten. Deshalb hütet das OS diesen Bereich als "uneinnehmbar".
Woraus ich das logischerweise vermute? (jetzt sind wir wieder bei dem schönen Wort)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ach, du vermutest schon wieder??




Kann sich jemand noch an die Ressource "IRQ Holder für PCI Steuerung" erinnern? Genau, ein Platzhalter für eventuelles Aufrüsten.
Warum nicht das ganze logischerweise auch auf dem Adressraum ummünzen?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, der Grafikspeicher muss auch von der CPU *adressiert* werden, ob sie nun direkt darauf zugreifen kann oder nicht, spielt keine rolle.



Hast Recht. Egal, wieviel VRAM, es werden immer nur 256MB adressiert (2900XT 512MB/1024MB, 4870/4870x2). Der Rest läuft bestimmt über einen Virtuellen Adressbereich, der bei Bedarf geswitcht wird...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es heißt nur Memory Remapping und macht genau das, was der Name sagt!
> Es mapt den Bereich, der für den PCI Bus vorgesehen wurde, auf einen anderen Bereich, dahin wo es nicht weiter stört.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber bei mir hiess es:

A8R32-MVP : Hardware Memory Hole
M3A32-MVP : Memory Hole Remapping

Und ich weiss wirklich, was diese Option bedeutet...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Anscheinend weißt du es nicht, sonst würdest du nicht sagen, das PAE toll ist und "Probleme löst"!
> 
> Seltsamerweise sind nämlich die Leute, die wirklich was damit zu tun haben und denen ich auch glaube, das sie Wissen, was sie schreiben, ganz anderer Meinung.
> Die halten PAE nämlich wirklich für Müll!





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was hälst du davon, das M$ keinen Nutzen sah, das auch für Consumer zu nutzen?
> Was hälst von der Theorie, das M$ gebeten wurde, das nicht in den Consumer Versionen zu nutzen??



Aber PAE wird gebraucht, wenn die Option "Memory Hole Remapping" unter einem 32-Bittrigem OS ordnungsgemäß funktionieren soll (abgesehen von den mehreren virtuellen Adressbereichen, die dann das Sys verlangsamen). Ansonsten wäre sie ohne Funktion...
Da es aber nicht Funktioniert, hat mich dazu äussern lassen, dass es M$ nicht wollte. Andere Betriebssysteme bekommen es ausnahmslos hin, selbst ältere M$-Versionen als XP bekommen es gebacken...




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: Nenne doch mal bitte 5 Applikationen, die auch PAE nutzen!
> Aber nur welche, die auch einen Nutzen für Consumer haben, in irgendeiner Weise.
> Also keine Datenbanken und ähnlichem...



Da du es so liebevoll eingegrenzt hast, bleibt mir folgendes:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
(Mehr Userspeicher für mehere parallele Anwendungen)




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> da du ja den Link nicht angeschaut hast:



Ich gebs zu, nur zu 12,5%, im nachhinein zu 110%



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und bevor du anfängst zu behaupten, das er nicht wisse, wovon er spreche



Das wäre das letzte, was ich tun würde. Falls ich es je irgendwo getahn habe, sie es als meine Entschuldigung und meinem Respekt älteren gegenüber.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und denen ich auch glaube, das sie Wissen



Das du das warscheinlich nicht von mir behauptest, mag an der Zahl im meinem Usernamen und in der Anzahl meiner Postings liegen.
Habs daran erkannt, dass du, egal wo du schreibst, zu 99% Recht bekommst.
Hat was mit Lebenserfahrung und Auffassungsgabe zu tun...

Ich hoffe, es bleibt im Sinne des Threaderstellers...


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> ... sondern der Chipsatz sieht vor, für eventuelle Aufrüstoptionen diesen Bereich freizuhalten. Deshalb hütet das OS diesen Bereich als "uneinnehmbar".



Das sieht eigentlich das BIOS vor.



> Kann sich jemand noch an die Ressource "IRQ Holder für PCI Steuerung" erinnern? Genau, ein Platzhalter für eventuelles Aufrüsten.



Nein, eigentlich ist/war der dafür gedacht, einen IRQ für mehrere Geräte zu benutzen.




> Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber bei mir hiess es:
> 
> A8R32-MVP : Hardware Memory Hole
> M3A32-MVP : Memory Hole Remapping
> ...



Stimmt, inzwischen wird die Bezeichnung mit _Hole_ auch für das Memory Remapping benutzt. Das kann schon verwirren. Früher war es dafür gedacht, im Bereich von 15 - 16 MB ein MB frei zu halten (eben ein _Hole_), in das ein Framebuffer von ISA-Video-Capture-Karten o.ä. eingeblendet werden konnte.



> Aber PAE wird gebraucht, wenn die Option "Memory Hole Remapping" unter einem 32-Bittrigem OS ordnungsgemäß funktionieren soll (abgesehen von den mehreren virtuellen Adressbereichen, die dann das Sys verlangsamen). Ansonsten wäre sie ohne Funktion...



Ist sie in dem Sinne, dass sie bei einem 32Bit-Windows keinen Nutzen hat. Denn sie hievt den PCI-Adressraum nur bei einem 64Bit-BS in den Bereich über 4GB. Bei einem 32Bit-BS bleibt dieser Adressraum brav umterhalb der 4GB-Grenze, auch bei den Serverversionen mit aktivierter PAE des Prozessors (bzw. bei Windows heißt es dann AWE) zur Nutzung von mehr als 4GB Hauptspeicher.
PAE wird bei den MS-Workstation-BS (32Bit) seit einigen Jahren in keiner Weise mehr dazu benutzt, um mehr Speicher adressieren zu können. 


> Da es aber nicht Funktioniert, hat mich dazu äussern lassen, dass es M$ nicht wollte. Andere Betriebssysteme bekommen es ausnahmslos hin, selbst ältere M$-Versionen als XP bekommen es gebacken...


Genau, MS möchte das nicht. 
Denn seit XP SP2 wird PAE zusammen mit dem NX-Bit (bei Prozessoren, die dieses unterstützen) per default für die hardwaregestützte Datenausführungsverhinderung bei den 32Bit-Versionen genutzt.
IMHO war der Athlon 64 der erste Prozessor am Markt, der dieses NX-Bit unterstützte. Nicht lange danach wurde es auch bei Intel implementiert.
Deshalb ist in der der Systeminfo seit XP SP2 mit entsprechendem Prozessor auch "Physikalische Adresserweiterung aktiviert" (oder so ähnlich, ich habe jetzt keine Lust für den genauen Wortlaut mein altes XP zu booten  ) bei den 32Bit-Versionen zu lesen.
Ansonsten schaut man >hier< und >dort<.

Aktiviert man Memory Remapping, obwohl man ein 32Bit-Windows benutzt, kann es bei manchen Boards (bzw. dessen BIOS) kontraproduktiv sein, weil es dazu führen kann, dass man plötzlich statt der erwarteten 3,xx GB nur noch 2 GB an Hauptspeicher zur Verfügung hat. Ist aber relativ selten. Auf Anhieb fällt mir nur der Mac Pro ein, der das Problem mit 32-Bit-XP und -Vista hatte. Ob das bei den aktuellen Modellen immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht.
Nachtrag: Ich habe noch mehr gefunden, auf die Schnelle ein kurzes Zitat aus einem c't-Test: _Bei den Boards von Asus und Foxconn waren es allerdings bei aktiviertem Memory Remapping nur noch 2 statt 3 GByte - die BIOSse verwenden eine andere Remapping-Technik._
Wohl gemerkt, dass gilt für die Aktivierung von Memory Remapping unter 32Bit-Win, bei 64Bit-Windows stand der komplette Speicher zur verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Kann sich jemand noch an die Ressource "IRQ Holder für PCI Steuerung" erinnern? Genau, ein Platzhalter für eventuelles Aufrüsten.
> Warum nicht das ganze logischerweise auch auf dem Adressraum ummünzen?


Nein, das sind die zugewiesenen IRQs zu den PCI INT.
Da gibts ja nur 4 (bzw manchmal auch mehr, ursprünglich warens aber nur 4, was damals ja auch ziemlich witzig war...), die werden dann den PCI INT Leitungen.
War AFAIR nur bei Windows 5 und 5.1 sowie 5.2 der Fall, nicht mehr unter WIndows NT 6.0
Übrigens unterstützt Windows NT 6.0 auch PCI Express nativ, entsprechend gibts nicht unbedingt IRQs mehr bei den Geräten (z.B. -2 bei der HD4850, -3 beim nForce Ethernet Dings)



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Aber PAE wird gebraucht, wenn die Option "Memory Hole Remapping" unter einem 32-Bittrigem OS ordnungsgemäß funktionieren soll (abgesehen von den mehreren virtuellen Adressbereichen, die dann das Sys verlangsamen). Ansonsten wäre sie ohne Funktion...


Nein, PAE wird nicht gebraucht!
Man missbraucht nur einige Register bzw den PAE Modus, da es nicht anders ginge...

Der übliche x86 Wahnsinn.
Google einfach mal nach 'A20 Gate' und wozu man das gebraucht hat...



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Da es aber nicht Funktioniert, hat mich dazu äussern lassen, dass es M$ nicht wollte. Andere Betriebssysteme bekommen es ausnahmslos hin, selbst ältere M$-Versionen als XP bekommen es gebacken...


Was funktioniert denn nicht?!
Das man mit PAE mehr Speicher (am Stück) hat?!
Darauf kann man verzichten, wie ich schrieb...

Das ist auch nur eine üble Krücke gewesen, die man in der Server Welt gebraucht hat, weil man mit 64bit nicht ausm Kreuz kam...
2003 für die EInführung von AMD64 war eigentlich schon viel zu spät...
Eigentlich hätte es schon der K7 haben sollen/müssen...


bschicht86 schrieb:


> Da du es so liebevoll eingegrenzt hast, bleibt mir folgendes


Eben, das nutzt niemand, der es nicht unbedingt wirklich muss, bei dem nicht mindestens Gewalt und/oder der Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes angedroht wurde, wenn ers nicht nutzt...



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das du das warscheinlich nicht von mir behauptest, mag an der Zahl im meinem Usernamen und in der Anzahl meiner Postings liegen.


Nein, daran das das was du schreibst, nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, Postingzahlen sagen gar nichts aus, auch Namen nicht.

Siehe den Neomi im 3DCenter Thread, der hat auch nicht gerade viele Postings, aber wenn er was schreibt, schreibt er Beiträge, die Hand und Fuß haben, die auch nicht jeder versteht.
Ist ein Beispiel für jemanden, der einfach weiß, das er was weiß und nicht so tut als ob er was wissen würde...


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Juli 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das sieht eigentlich das BIOS vor.


 
Ich denke mal, hier wird es sich wie mit dem x86-Befehlssatz verhalten, der nicht im BIOS steht, sondern im Prozessor "fest Eingemeißelt" ist.
Das BIOS ist meiner Meinung nur da, um gewisse Zeiger der Frequenz-, Spannungs-, Multiplikator- und Timingkomponenten zu verstellen, sowie manchen Zeiger in Bezug auf Hardware (Bootkram,...). Eben das, was man früher mit Jumpern gemacht hat...
Ich lass mich verbessern.
Leider kann ich es nirgend festmachen, denn zu jeden Board gibt es auch ein anderes BIOS. 
Würde es ein BIOS für eine Boardserie geben, die minder oder mehr mit Zusatzkomponenten bestückt ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Adressregister im Chipsatz verdrahtet sind. (Dieser weiss rein zufällig, was er "reingelasert" bekommen hat)



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Kann sich jemand noch an die Ressource "IRQ Holder für PCI Steuerung" erinnern? Genau, ein Platzhalter für eventuelles Aufrüsten.
> Warum nicht das ganze logischerweise auch auf dem Adressraum ummünzen?





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, das sind die zugewiesenen IRQs zu den PCI INT.
> Da gibts ja nur 4 (bzw manchmal auch mehr, ursprünglich warens aber nur 4, was damals ja auch ziemlich witzig war...), die werden dann den PCI INT Leitungen.



Ich glaube, wir meinen bestimmt das gleiche. Denn mit Aufrüsten meinte ich den PCI-Bus. Denn Festplatten und Co. brauchen ja (indirekt) keine Ressourcen. Mit dem "Platzhalter" kann man auch eine Zuweisung meinen...
Deutsche Sprache, schwere (zweideutige) Sprache



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Übrigens unterstützt Windows NT 6.0 auch PCI Express nativ, entsprechend gibts nicht unbedingt IRQs mehr bei den Geräten (z.B. -2 bei der HD4850, -3 beim nForce Ethernet Dings)



Weist du rein zufällig, ob es irgend natives auch für Win98 gibt? Native PCIe-Treiber natürlich...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, daran das das was du schreibst, nicht der Wahrheit entspricht,



Mag daran liegen, dass ich nicht mit dem Internet aufgewachsen bin und vom Dorf komme. Bin erst seit nichtzulangeher mit dem I-Net vertraut.

Daher musste ich mir, da ich eher hinterfragent veranlagt bin, es selbst aus den Fingern saugen, was auch zu 75% wirklich gestimmt hat. Aber dieses Thema hat mich in den übrigen 25% erwischt. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mir Müll zusammengereimt habe, denn logisch nachvollziehbar würde es auch so funktionieren, aber die Erfinder sind halt einen anderen Weg gegangen, daher meine Vermutungen...

Daher, wenn mir wieder eine Vermutung unterkommt, werde ich meinen Gedankenweg mit dazuschreiben, denn hier wird es bestimmt ein paar nette Leute geben, die mir zeigen, wo ich gedanklich falsch abgebogen bin. 

Danke...


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2009)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, hier wird es sich wie mit dem x86-Befehlssatz verhalten, der nicht im BIOS steht, sondern im Prozessor "fest Eingemeißelt" ist.


In x86-Prozessoren ist schon lange nicht mehr alles fest "eingemeißelt", bei der Initialisierung bekommen sie ein Softwareupdate verpasst (Microcode-Update), dass im BIOS enthalten ist. Und zwar für alle Prozessoren, die vom BIOS unterstützt werden. Nicht umsonst gibt es deshalb bei einer neuen Revision eines Prozessors für die meisten Boards auch ein BIOS-Update (wenn die Unterstützung des Herstellers für das Board noch nicht abgelaufen ist). Das unterscheidet sich oft nur durch den aktuellen >Microcode< von seinem Vorgänger.


> Das BIOS ist meiner Meinung nur da, um gewisse Zeiger der Frequenz-, Spannungs-, Multiplikator- und Timingkomponenten zu verstellen,


Aha. Was hat denn ein BIOS vorher gemacht, als diese Einstellungen noch fest verdrahtet auf den Boards waren oder (wenn änderbar) per Jumper gesetzt wurden, völlig unabhängig vom BIOS?
Dass es im Zeitalter der programmierbaren Frequenzgeneratoren und Spannungsregler (und verkaufsfördernden Overclockingfunktionen) in eine Unterabteilung des BIOS gewandert ist, wo man die Werte in die Register der genannten Chips schreiben kann, ist der Usability geschuldet und weil man sonst das Board vor lauter Jumpern nicht mehr sehen könnte. 


> sowie manchen Zeiger in Bezug auf Hardware (Bootkram,...).


Okay, das ist >BIOS<-Standard.


> Eben das, was man früher mit Jumpern gemacht hat...


Mit den originären Aufgaben eines BIOS hat das wenig zu tun. Das sind eher angeklebte Erweiterungen, das begann mit dem Aufkommen der >NEAT-Chipsätze< vor über 20 Jahren.
BIOS gab's schon vorher.


> Würde es ein BIOS für eine Boardserie geben, die minder oder mehr mit Zusatzkomponenten bestückt ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Adressregister im Chipsatz verdrahtet sind. (Dieser weiss rein zufällig, was er "reingelasert" bekommen hat)


Der Chipsatz weiß nichts davon, was ein Boardhersteller noch auf's Board pflastert, der kennt nur das, was schon in ihm steckt. Das ist heutzutage aber eine ganze Menge.
Von zusätzlichen Ethernet-Ports, Plattencontrollern usw. hat er aber keinen Schimmer. Das bekommt er auch nicht "reingelasert".
Was in ihm steckt, gibt er freundlicherweise als Tabelle ans BIOS weiter. 
Für Onboardkomponenten, die ein eigenes BIOS brauchen, ist dieses schon als Zusatzmodul im Haupt-BIOS enthalten.
Steckkarten mit eigenem BIOS (z.B. Plattencontroller, zusätzliche Ethernetkarten, Grafikkarten) werden beim Rechnerstart vom Board-BIOS erkannt und das Karten-BIOS wird als Erweiterung mit in den Hauptspeicher kopiert und aufgerufen. 
Resourcen, die Chipsatz und sonstige Hardwarekomponenten, egal ob onboard oder auf Karte, anfordern, werden vom BIOS freigegeben und für die Hardware direkt reserviert oder (heutzutage üblich) dank ACPI in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst und dem BS übergeben, das dann die angeforderten Resourcen verteilt.


----------



## bschicht86 (3. Juli 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Der Chipsatz weiß nichts davon, was ein Boardhersteller noch auf's Board pflastert, der kennt nur das, was schon in ihm steckt. Das ist heutzutage aber eine ganze Menge.
> Von zusätzlichen Ethernet-Ports, Plattencontrollern usw. hat er aber keinen Schimmer. Das bekommt er auch nicht "reingelasert".





bschicht86 schrieb:


> dass die Adressregister im Chipsatz verdrahtet sind. (Dieser weiss rein zufällig, was er "reingelasert" bekommen hat)



Ich schreib warscheinlich, so dass es keiner versteht.

Meiner Meinung, wieder das gleiche...

Dass mit Reinlasern war so gemeint, das der Chipsatz weiss, welche Adressleitungen in ihm stecken, die woanders wieder in Hardware münden...
Sei es nun PCI, PCIe oder Onboard-Hardware. Je nachdem ,wieviele Adressleitungen die angeklemmte Hardware hat, demnach kann man auch die Adressbereiche verteilen.

Mir ist auch klar, dass das BIOS eine menge Konfigurieraufgaben übernimmt, um sie dann dem OS zu übergeben. Denn ohne BIOS funzt garnix...


----------



## derLordselbst (3. Juli 2009)

@Stefan Payne:
Ich möchte mein hartes Urteil über Dich doch wieder zurückziehen, da Du in den folgenden Beiträgen doch sehr differenziert geantwortet hast.

*Zum eigentlichen, ursprünglichen Thread-Thema:*
Nach allem, was ich jetzt mitgelesen habe, ist das Resümee:
Eigentlich müssten mindestens 3 GB RAM gefunden werden, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch rekapituliert?


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Nach allem, was ich jetzt mitgelesen habe, ist das Resümee:
> Eigentlich müssten mindestens 3 GB RAM gefunden werden, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch rekapituliert?



Das taugt als Daumenregel, weil es meistens zutrifft -> Um die 3 GB, nicht mindestens.  2,75 GB kommen auch vor.
Dann gibt es noch Notebooks mit miserabel gestricktem BIOS, das trotz 4 GB Bestückung nur 2,5 GB zulässt. Den Fall gab es auch mal hier in einem Forum.
Und natürlich die erwähnten Fälle, die bei aktiviertem Speicherremapping unter 32Bit nur 2 GB zulassen, was nicht weiter tragisch ist, wenn man es deaktivieren kann, aber lästig, wenn man die 32Bit- und 64Bit-Version von z.B Vista auf einem Rechner hat.


----------



## copi (13. Juli 2009)

habe noch weiter geforscht und getestet, und bin auf folgendes gestossen:

im forum von creative stand, dass der "fehler" der speicherremappings auch auftritt (auftreten kann), wenn man, wie ich, eine creative xtreme gamer soundkarte (pci) einbaut.

der ausbau allerdings brachte keine änderung, vllt weil xp schon auf die karte eingeschossen war (ist).

zum test habe ich xp64bit installiert, der ram (4 gig) wird komplett angezeigt, im ggs. zu xp32bit, hier wird wieder 2 gig angezeigt, mit oder ohne soundkarte...

jetz hab ich hier gelesen, man kann (meistens) das remapping im bios an und ausstellen, super dass ich das bei mir nicht finde 
habe ein dfi lanparty dk x48-t2rsb plus, falls jemand das gleiche oder ein ähnliches hat (zumindest vom bios her unterscheiden sich die boards ja nicht sooo sehr) wär ich froh über input!


----------

